# Yellowstone Bison attack



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone else see this on ksl? A woman and her daughter were trying to take a selfie with it. They turned their back, at 6 yards, to the animal. They heard steps and started to run, but it was too late.


Rest in peace common sense... I sure do miss seeing you.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Was on a bike through the park just a couple of weeks ago. Saw several hundred head in the Lamar Valley. Saw almost as many people out there trying to get that same selfie. Park rangers were doing what they could but they were just way out numbered by idiots.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Natural selection at it's finest.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Peoples iz just dumb.....


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Also let this be a lesson to everyone here. Selfies are dangerous.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Honorable mention for the Darwin award? (she survived) 

Sheesh. :roll:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

In the park a few years ago, there was a grizzly with two cubs on the side of the road. People almost had them surrounded. My wife wanted to know where would be a good safe distance to take a picture. So I say very loudly "Right over there(pointing to spot not far from us), a picture of someone getting mauled will be worth thousands". So several people went over to the spot. After a minute of listening to people talk, we find out a couple of them went over there, not because they thought it was a safe spot, but because they were hoping to get a shot of someone getting mauled.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Spent the last week in Yellowstone and was completely taken back by the lack of respect some people have for the animals and their space. Seems like everyone wants to update their status with a buffalo selfie. I honestly feel bad for the park rangers - it must get extremely frustrating dealing with all the people lacking common sense.


----------

